# Breakthrough in my attitude!



## Rico (Oct 26, 2004)

After nearly a year of constant depression (changing daily between feeling "not too shabby", "I've been better" and "rock bottom), I finally managed to flip my entire attitude into a state of complete joy and satisfaction for life. For the first time in a long time I could smile as I looked at my reflection in the mirror, I could be glad for the future, and I could sing with abundant mirth (without worrying how I might sound), and I could pray with thanks to my Lord.

Here's how it happened for me...

I was looking for something to occupy my time (so I could avoid idleness and depressing thoughts), and I came across a tiny little book hidden on the bookshelf in the living room. It was a book I'd never seen before called "Love Yourself: Self-Acceptance & Depression" by Walter Trobisch. [I have no idea if this book is still in print or not, but the publisher is IVP - InterVarsity Press, and it's listed as costing $1.50 on the back] The entire book was only 54 pages long, so I sat down and read for about an hour, and depression began to fade away until the last few pages it was like a snap, and I felt like a new man!

This book doesn't try to force scripture down your throat or give you false hope and comfort like so many of my non-depressed friends have dared to do. Instead it empathizes. It explains the downward spiral I know oh so well. It shares the stories of others who have also delt with depression. It understands the desire I have had to be loved by others, and my frustration that I had no love to give to others. It understood my desire to live my life free from the shadow that was hanging over me. This desire to live turned out to be a bridging thought in my mind to my healing. The book says that depression comes from God, and that it is also a blessing. At first this didn't make sense to me, but then I began to understand how deeply and truly I desired to be loved and to have life abundantly. The Lord gives both of these things freely to all people, and it's given even despite ALL our imperfections. Not only do I have the love of the Lord, but this book reminds me that Jesus also calls me to "love your neighbors, as you LOVE YOURSELF". It's not ALL about self-denial after all! I'm called to love myself, so I can also love others!

This Truth has freed my mind of so many self-lies I've been carrying around for years. Finally, I feel that I have a right to live and to love myself. I'm empowered with joy and love, and it's so abundant that I can share it with others and be glad.


----------



## 13a13i_an9el (Dec 3, 2004)

That's really great!!! I'm happy for you


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

> This Truth has freed my mind of so many self-lies I've been carrying around for years. Finally, I feel that I have a right to live and to love myself. I'm empowered with joy and love, and it's so abundant that I can share it with others and be glad.


That sounds like me,lol. I've been letting myself get caught up in lies about myself that aren't true.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Rico said:


> After nearly a year of constant depression (changing daily between feeling "not too shabby", "I've been better" and "rock bottom), I finally managed to flip my entire attitude into a state of complete joy and satisfaction for life. For the first time in a long time I could smile as I looked at my reflection in the mirror, I could be glad for the future, and I could sing with abundant mirth (without worrying how I might sound), and I could pray with thanks to my Lord.
> 
> Here's how it happened for me...
> 
> ...


i'm happy for u, good job keep it up, maintain it .
its all in your head look at the powerof the brain.


----------

